# Utah Spring Snow Goose Hunt Must Be Awesome This Year!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't seen any hero shots yet. Has anyone been out hunting this week?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hail no! I'm headed to Fishlake! hoping to Ice me a Big Mac


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im been piling them up. it been awesome and i think I have killed 40 bands in one day.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im been piling them up. it been awesome and i think I have killed 40 bands in one day.


Only in your wettest of dreams! It looks like the snows are in Delta pretty good now.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Killed 4 yesterday and if we could have gotten them to drop down another 20 yards or so we could have had a good chance at shooting limits this morning but going back out tonight to give it another go


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Snows are here in Northern Utah in BIG numbers!
You can pay $200 for a days hunt or $2,000 and do it yourself! LOL
I hunted with this guy yesterday and had a great time
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=28837409&cat=225&lpid=2&search=&ad_cid=10

There the only show I know of that is GUARANTEEING shots for snows in UTAH..........


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

lablover said:


> Snows are here in Northern Utah in BIG numbers!


you lost me after this first sentence!

Good luck to those chasing birds!


----------

